# Murano CrossCabriolet owners interested in being interviewed for AutoWeek?



## bkeeshin (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey,

My name is Ben Keeshin, and I work as the assistant to journalist Brett Berk. Brett's automotive writing has appeared in a wide range of publications, including Autoweek, BBC.com, Black Ink, Bloomberg Businessweek, Car and Driver, CNN.com, Esquire, GQ, Jalopnik, The L.A. Times, Road & Track, Yahoo! Autos, and Vanity Fair where he writes a weekly online car column and covers the category for the magazine.

Brett is currently working on an article for Autoweek magazine about Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet owners, and is interested in speaking to people who purchased their CrossCabriolet in one of the following cities.

1. Washington DC
2. Baltimore
3. Detroit
4. Atlanta
5. Boston

If you purchased your car in or around one of these cities, and would potentially like to be interviewed to share your experiences of why you bought your CrossCabriolet, please email me at [email protected] and we can schedule a time for you to speak with Brett.

Thanks,

Ben Keeshin


----------

